# Should we do a Seed Exchange?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I was thinking that a seed exchange could be a good idea on here. I know it could also have some challenges. We are working on increasing our collection of heirloom and open pollinated plant seeds and have had some excellent success with melons.

I am going to ask for some suggestions for how it can be done and since I have never participated in one, some questions about how best to do this.

How many seeds per envelope? This will vary by plant. 
What information should be included on the envelope? (name of seed, year harvested, planting information?) What else?

The person offering seeds can say they have x packages that they will ship for free, unless the interested parties want several varieties, and they can mail a self addressed stamped envelope (SASE) to the person offering the seeds. Interested parties can PM the person offering the seeds. The people offering can also say if they want a SASE from interested parties.

Seeds are best saved in paper envelopes, but occasionally are kept in special sized zip lock bags.

A couple years ago someone created a seed envelope design and shared it here. Maybe we could get some standard seed envelope patterns for our seeds added here for folks who are interested.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We have had more than a few seed exchanges... I made out like a bandit on some herbs Woody had to offer. (thanks again, Woody)

We have also exchanged herbs, cotton, tobacco and heirloom seeds.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm planting a marker for later use.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I thought so*



*Andi said:


> We have had more than a few seed exchanges... I made out like a bandit on some herbs Woody had to offer. (thanks again, Woody)
> 
> We have also exchanged herbs, cotton, tobacco and heirloom seeds.


I thought there had been some, but when I did a search, I couldn't find any.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

A great idea, saveing seed is something I've really been working on this year.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds good to me! And you are very welcome Andi, glad you enjoyed them!!

This year I didn't over harvest but some things are still to come in.

I know I'll have a bunch of passiflora incarnata (passionflower or maypop). I let most go to fruit, they will just need a good hard frost before I can eat them and have seeds.

Always can get a bunch of Broad Leaf Plantain, they have TONS of seeds on each plant.

I'll check the herb garden tomorrow. Most I have already picked and scattered back on the ground but there might still be some.

I don't remember exactly how it worked but wasn't all that difficult. Folks made known what seeds they had and others offered trades in the thread. If someone wanted something specific they posted and made known what they would have in trade. If they agreed, one person PM'd their address and that person sent the seeds. The other person used the return address to send them.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

YES!!! I'm in and would LOVE some nice seeds.I have a few but not near what I would like to have. Being away ALL the time can be a real bummer at times!!!!


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have some heirloom tomato, bell pepper and lemon cucumber to trade for something. Don't know what.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll participate. This year i have a couple types watermelons, cantaloupe, winter squash, okra, and maybe a few others.
In other exchanges i have worked thru PMs with whoever was intersted. I try to send enough seed for enough of a crop to be sure they could save enough seed to continue to have enough for the next season. Usually 25 or so depending on what they are.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd buy seed from you guys rather than a store, if that's the way it works. I have no seed to barter with.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe you have some other item besides Fiat dollars to trade?

Something you make or build? Even information on how to do something?

I know I would be open!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the idea of a seed exchange and have given a number of forum members seeds, arranged through PM's and emails.

The only concern I have is that the exchange would be visible/available to the whole world if some kind of "privacy" measures weren't built into it. Not really trying to be stingy with seeds but "I" dont keep enough for the that kind of possiblity.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I like the idea of a seed exchange and have given a number of forum members seeds, arranged through PM's and emails.
> 
> The only concern I have is that the exchange would be visible/available to the whole world if some kind of "privacy" measures weren't built into it. Not really trying to be stingy with seeds but "I" dont keep enough for the that kind of possiblity.


I don't know how it worked before, but I totally understand Davarm. Would this work: Anyone who has seeds to trade, give away or sell can post and anyone who is interested can PM them?

If not, how did it work before?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

That may be one way to do it, hope we wouldn't see a flock of one time posters asking for seeds.

I'll vote yes for the exchange and let those smarter than me set it up! lol


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I would be interested as well. I have not done a seed exchange before, but it sounds like a fun way to give and share from the varieties of plants we grow.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd love to participate, but I don't have many heirloom seeds. I have cantaloupe, watermelon, roma tomato, carrot seeds. I signed up for an exchange group elsewhere, and the way it works is that there is a list with Names, state, what seeds they have, and what they are looking for. Even trades, SASE, or just giving away extras you have are allowed.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Davarm said:


> That may be one way to do it, hope we wouldn't see a flock of one time posters asking for seeds.
> 
> I'll vote yes for the exchange and let those smarter than me set it up! lol


I don't remember that happening at all in the past ones here, maybe it did but no one offered to me. The offerer of the seeds would have the right to refuse any offer made though. And if it draws in a bunch of new folks to the site, what could it hurt!

As I remember (the old memory thing again!)...

I post I have a type of tomato seed. I have about 40 and would split them into two groups. I am looking for an orange tomato that would grow well in zone 6.

Folks would post what they had to trade in the thread, and if the offerer was not interested maybe someone else was and made a counter offer to the new poster. Someone might only want 10 or someone might want all 40. Post your needs and counter offer for what is offered!!!

When the original offer is gone, go back and note it on the original post.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Woody said:


> I don't remember that happening at all in the past ones here, maybe it did but no one offered to me. The offerer of the seeds would have the right to refuse any offer made though. And if it draws in a bunch of new folks to the site, what could it hurt!
> 
> As I remember (the old memory thing again!)...
> 
> ...


I like the parameters for this. The challenge I see is that editing posts doesn't last very long. I don't know what decides when you can no longer edit.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Didn't know that, never tried to back and edit an old post!

Maybe just quote the original offer and state "gone"?


----------

